# SRS Super Dock Scheels Tour-- Sioux Falls, SD



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

We're headed to Sioux Falls next weekend (Sat-Sun Aug. 9-10) to jump with SRS again. If anyone wants to come watch dogs fly or just try it out themselves, stop by! It's a blast.

We're also flying solo next weekend, so an extra set of hands is always much appreciated at the exit ramp, taking video, and on the points-tracking spreadsheet.

If anyone is in the area or wants to take a mini weekend trip for some docking fun, let me know!

Sorry, there isn't a direct event link. You have to scroll to events and click on the calendar for jump times. 
Super Retriever Series
Here's the FB event page:
https://www.facebook.com/events/1428886317347043/
(Don't be put off by the number of people RSVP'd, it should draw a healthy crop of teams)


----------



## MidwestPups (Aug 7, 2014)

Hope you and Garp do amazing!!!! We meet you at the lure course event in july!!! Love your dog!!! We are going up to the New Ulm event on for sure Sunday but maybe Saturday also.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Best of luck to you and Garp Beret. Please don't forget to share any pictures.

Joe


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

I saw this today, thought you might like it.


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

MidwestPups said:


> Hope you and Garp do amazing!!!! We meet you at the lure course event in july!!! Love your dog!!! We are going up to the New Ulm event on for sure Sunday but maybe Saturday also.


Ahhh I just saw this! Were you the one running the 3 bullies?! And are you guys coming again for the trial in November?

PS... There's a new DDNS club event not yet posted coming up in Hastings Sept 13-14. You guys should come!


----------

